
Solar powered weeding robot for your garden - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rorymackean/tertill-the-solar-powered-weeding-robot-for-home-g
======
jaclaz
>The area of a typical garden in the US is about 100 square feet.

Let's say that according to the project's page, gardens in the US are very,
very small, 10 feet by 10 feet (if square). Roughly 9 sqm, or 3x3 m for the
rest of the world.

